# Questions for Lauriebeast



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm interviewing Laurie tonight for Hauntcast 10, so if you have any questions that you want asked and answered please post ASAP. 
Thanks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Where/how did you learn to do such amazing lifelike faces/heads sculptures?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you have a fairly well-defined "finished product" or design in mind when you start a sculpt, or do you allow the project to evolve as you go? Do you sometimes feel that your creations are facets of your personality? I ask that last one because you really seemed to be enjoying Morbidia's persona.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"Have you seen Ed lately?" LOL! Okay, that's an inside joke.

Where do you store your life sized props?

Do you have any issues with the props getting damaged during the off season?

Are your figures taller than you? <-


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Have you or would you do a commissioned piece for someone who wanted one of your sculpts?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I am interested in how she builds armatures, and what materials she uses to sculpt. I heard paperclay but I am curious if she has to sculpt whole parts in one sitting or if she has a way to come back to it later by wrapping it up or mixing in a drying retardant? Did she go to school, self taught, work in the "industry" or what?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does the rest of her family support her Halloween habit?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Where/how did you learn to do such amazing lifelike faces/heads sculptures?


Same thought - whether she has had formal art training -


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol....looks like Chris likes working under pressure.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I wonder if I'm too late in posting, but how do I log on or find the broadcast?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the Q's everyone. I think I got to most of your questions. She is a fantastic interview. Hauntcast 10 airs 8/28.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Sorry I missed the questions. The 28th is kinda far away, how about a second preview?*


----------

